# Citizen World Chronograph A-T Limited Edition



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

This is my most recent watch and it was also this year's Christmas gift to myself.

Some of the features that drew me in was the fact it has RC controlled timekeeping for 26 timezones, has a perpetual calender and has a crocodile strap.

For me, I really like the style of the watch. The dial has a subtle world background. There is a meter to show how much power the watch has. It is not the most simple watch to set and took me some time the first try. The crocodile strap is very nice and comfortable. The red lining gives the watch a bit of a sporty look and makes it a very casual watch to wear.

If I missed anything or have any questions please ask and I will be sure to answer them. Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lovely looking watch that, love the subtle world map - not personally keen on the strap (although, can't actually work out why to be honest!?) think I'd go for something plain black or sporty in a different way.

In fact - I think the texture of the material in the box would make a great strap!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nice..I have had a Citizen radio controlled for years. Agree with stew1982 on the strap though.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Disagree with the others ^^^

I like the strap - particularly the red edging.

Good looking watch you have there 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice ...wish it were mine njoy H


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

That's bloody gorgeous


----------



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments. The strap is nice, but I think the red edge and the white stitching is a bit off. I still like it a lot, but it is strange for sure.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Love the ecos, well done!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

stew1982 said:


> In fact - I think the texture of the material in the box would make a great strap!


Try a Hirsch carbon - same as the box lining.

Like this Citizen, didn't think I'd be keen on the world map, but the subtlety of it is quite cool.


----------



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

tall_tim said:


> stew1982 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact - I think the texture of the material in the box would make a great strap!
> ...


I will look at a Hirsch carbon, as an option.

As for the map, it is very subtle. You have to get the right angle.


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

Really nice. Love the world map and the red accents on the watch. I feel they should have gone with red stitching rather than the red and white. But lovely watch all the same. Enjoy.


----------

